# does cyprus



## lynnc (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi all 
does anyone know if cyprus have a social services or simalar has nursing homes and old peoples home must be registered by someone i am looking for an address or some contact point if not do you know how people recieve care ect hope you can help 
thank you 
Lynn


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi. This is going to be a bit vague but I tried looking for work in 'old peoples homes' as I am a nurse. It would seem, from my findings, that most older people, especially the cypriot people are cared for by their families at home. The typical 'nursing home' which we have in the UK, as far as I can find out doesnt really exist here. There are private retirement villages, aimed at expats I think, who have doctors and 24 hour nursing care exist, altho I only found one of those and its private, costing several thousand euros per month. However, when i tried to contact them the link was broken. I think that most expats who return to the UK do so for that very reason - there is no provision for them in a 'home' environment here in cyprus. Please, anyone else correct me if I am wrong - these are only my findings. Deborah


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

Higgi said:


> Hi. This is going to be a bit vague but I tried looking for work in 'old peoples homes' as I am a nurse. It would seem, from my findings, that most older people, especially the cypriot people are cared for by their families at home. The typical 'nursing home' which we have in the UK, as far as I can find out doesnt really exist here. There are private retirement villages, aimed at expats I think, who have doctors and 24 hour nursing care exist, altho I only found one of those and its private, costing several thousand euros per month. However, when i tried to contact them the link was broken. I think that most expats who return to the UK do so for that very reason - there is no provision for them in a 'home' environment here in cyprus. Please, anyone else correct me if I am wrong - these are only my findings. Deborah


You're right many cypriot families care for the elderly in their own homes usually they hire an asian person to care for them as this works out cheaper than a nursing home. There are homes for the elderly in each town. I found this link which you might be interested in:

Contact Us


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I was just told there are some really good (and expensive) nursing homes in Nicosia and Limassol. My mom will ask for more details and let me know. I will let you all know.


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is a link to a list of state homes for the elderly:
Cyprus Nursing Homes Retirement Homes

This is a private one in Limassol:
cyprusnursinghome.com - Petrakis Nursing Home


----------

